# Tamoxifen



## dazzler771 (Apr 18, 2014)

Does any1 still use tamoxifen. Just asking because ive done a little research and it seems to be outdated


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 18, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> Does any1 still use tamoxifen. Just asking because ive done a little research and it seems to be outdated



Nolva is a staple in using aas (pct-wise)
There are other options/combos (clomid/ralox/hcg)
By "outdated" I hope your not talking about some "new" b/s gnc product


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Why would you think tamoxifen is outdated and could you provide anything to back up that claim?

Off topic: I'm moving this to a more relevant forum OP, PCT sub-forum.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2014)

I am assuming he meant while on cycle. In that case, yeah its somewhat outdated. Most guys will run aromasin to keep their estrogen levels in check. Nolva will only stop gyno from occuring but will allow estrogen to run wild turning you into a she-beast.

It is still used on cycle if using anadrol which despite it not aromatizing can cause gyno.

And it is certainly still used in PCT along with clomid. Many old timers would run just nolva during PCT but paired with clomid is much more effective.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 18, 2014)

The sites i was reading doc were sayn medics used tamoxifen as an Ai in the past, or maybe i just misinterpreted


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 18, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> The sites i was reading doc were sayn medics used tamoxifen as an Ai in the past, or maybe i just misinterpreted



In that case POB hit the nail on the head. If using it as a bootleg AI then yes it is outdated. If using it to treat gyno or to stimulate hypothalamic GNrH release and subsequent LH release than no it's not outdated yet.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 18, 2014)

I dont suffer from gyno nor am i gonna run a PCT. Im thinking of adding an Ai to my nxt cycle to help with the acne i suffer on my back


----------



## losieloos (Apr 18, 2014)

I just popped 20mg right nowm


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 18, 2014)

R u midcycle loos?


----------



## losieloos (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah. Doing 20mg once a week.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 18, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Yeah. Doing 20mg once a week.



Wots ur reason for taking it loos, gyno?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 18, 2014)

when running drol i use nolva everyday


----------



## losieloos (Apr 19, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> Wots ur reason for taking it loos, gyno?



Keeps my estrogen level down. I can confirm this. Nolvadex half life is pretty long.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 19, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Keeps my estrogen level down. I can confirm this. Nolvadex half life is pretty long.



Im confused loos, 20mg of Nolvadex or tamoxifen


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 19, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> Im confused loos, 20mg of Nolvadex or tamoxifen



There both the same thing


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 19, 2014)

Nolva is not an AI. It is a SERM. Think of it like this. The enzyme is a castle. The castle is under attack by estrogen. AI's work like raid parties. They leave the castle and kill as much estrogen as they can. Nolva is a serm. It boards and blockades the gates to the castle so the estrogen can't get in, but it's still out there. 

Nolva also helps shed water big time IME.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 19, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nolva is not an AI. It is a SERM. Think of it like this. The enzyme is a castle. The castle is under attack by estrogen. AI's work like raid parties. They leave the castle and kill as much estrogen as they can. Nolva is a serm. It boards and blockades the gates to the castle so the estrogen can't get in, but it's still out there.
> 
> Nolva also helps shed water big time IME.



I just wanna no if tamoxifen will help out with the acne i suffer from. Im not interested in nolva ot any other PCT


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> I just wanna no if tamoxifen will help out with the acne i suffer from. Im not interested in nolva ot any other PCT



DYS didn't mention anything about PCT and if you had bothered to read his post you'd see he answered your question without you realizing it. One cause of acne is elevated estradiol levels. Pop quiz: according to DYS' statements which will lower estradiol levels, an AI or a SERM?


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 19, 2014)

I read his post doc, y r u so abrupt??? I thought this forum was about learning off the guys who av a lot ov experience like yourself. Im 36yrs old, 2 kids a wife with a happy home i dont need to get my body levels back to wot thy were just a little advice without guys aving attitudes trying to treat me like sum pumped up kid. Ive done gear for 3yrs after training natural for 10 and bn so naive and uneducated about through no1s fault but my own yeah, now all am asking is can tamoxifen help curb the acne or r u just gonna give me all this greef and code words dys. Give me a break doc


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 19, 2014)

do u think i nd to train mu glutes fellas???


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 19, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> I read his post doc, y r u so abrupt??? I thought this forum was about learning off the guys who av a lot ov experience like yourself. Im 36yrs old, 2 kids a wife with a happy home i dont need to get my body levels back to wot thy were just a little advice without guys aving attitudes trying to treat me like sum pumped up kid. Ive done gear for 3yrs after training natural for 10 and bn so naive and uneducated about through no1s fault but my own yeah, now all am asking is can tamoxifen help curb the acne or r u just gonna give me all this greef and code words dys. Give me a break doc



Code words? I gave you a simple analogy of how serms work vs ai's. I was trying to help you not give you grief you dick. 

Take 40-60mgs of nolva Ed and your acne will clear right up.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 19, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Code words? I gave you a simple analogy of how serms work vs ai's. I was trying to help you not give you grief you dick.
> 
> Take 40-60mgs of nolva Ed and your acne will clear right up.



Hey dieyoung that wasnt meant for u. Thanks for that info bud, my reply was for doc, y he is so uptight


----------



## bronco (Apr 19, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> Hey dieyoung that wasnt meant for u. Thanks for that info bud, my reply was for doc, y he is so uptight



doc was trying to help you. DYS=DieYoungStrong. Tamoxifen= Nolvadex


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 19, 2014)

bronco said:


> doc was trying to help you. DYS=DieYoungStrong. Tamoxifen= Nolvadex



So tamoxifen IS nolvadex bronco????


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok thanks bronco. I appreciate the info just think sum fellas on here nd to chill a bit with us newbs


----------



## bronco (Apr 19, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> So tamoxifen IS nolvadex bronco????



yes… This was answered on page 1



dazzler771 said:


> Ok thanks bronco. I appreciate the info just think sum fellas on here nd to chill a bit with us newbs



I do agree some here may be a little tough on noobs, but doc isn't one of them, i believe you are reading his post wrong


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 19, 2014)

bronco said:


> yes… This was answered on page 1
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree some here may be a little tough on noobs, but doc isn't one of them, i believe you are reading his post wrong



Fair enough bronco. My apologies to Doc


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> I read his post doc, y r u so abrupt??? I thought this forum was about learning off the guys who av a lot ov experience like yourself. Im 36yrs old, 2 kids a wife with a happy home i dont need to get my body levels back to wot thy were just a little advice without guys aving attitudes trying to treat me like sum pumped up kid. Ive done gear for 3yrs after training natural for 10 and bn so naive and uneducated about through no1s fault but my own yeah, now all am asking is can tamoxifen help curb the acne or r u just gonna give me all this greef and code words dys. Give me a break doc



I did cut you a break and I wasn't trying to be negative towards you but it seemed to me that you brushed off a perfect response with the statement "I just wanna no if tamoxifen will help out with the acne i suffer from. Im not interested in nolva ot any other PCT." Nor was I trying to make you seem to be a pumped up kid. DieYoungStrong gave you the answer you were looking for with what turned out to be a very creative analogy that I never would have come up with. 

I'm happy you're here to learn as there are some very intelligent ppl on this board who we all can learn something from. Again, my intention wasn't to make you feel unwelcome and to be quite honest, part of my job here is to make sure new members are welcomed and not turned away so my apologies for the confusion.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice come back DOC u got me feeling guilty now haha. OJ. I dint mean to brush DYS comment off but i can understand that it came across that way. Thanks to all for the sound info which will take me forward. Until the nxt time ur kick my ass but i wont stop asking questions . Seriously thanks fellas


----------



## losieloos (Apr 19, 2014)

Nolvadex is definitely not an ai.You need to start Nolvadex from the start of your cycle and not wait for your estrogen to elevate.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 19, 2014)

How many mgs?  daily or wkly?


----------



## losieloos (Apr 19, 2014)

20mg works for me. I would do Eo5d. Im doing once a week though.  If your jumping on a cycle, i would get bloodwork done before and during your cycle to confirm that it's working.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 19, 2014)

Im cruising at the moment loos, but i will get my bloods dont b4 hand. Thanks


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 19, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> Im cruising at the moment loos, but i will get my bloods dont b4 hand. Thanks



B4 my cycle that is loos


----------

